

Cosma Shalizi on causal inference in social networks (and why it is hard) - moeffju
http://cscs.umich.edu/~crshalizi/weblog/656.html

======
moeffju
Quote from the abstract: "In particular we demonstrate, with simple examples,
that asymmetries in regression coefficients cannot identify causal effects,
and that very simple models of imitation (a form of social contagion) can
produce substantial correlations between an individual's enduring traits and
their choices, even when there is no intrinsic affinity between them."

Comes with graphs! Also, be sure to check the manual trackbacks at the bottom.

